# 9000 Sf?



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

I just got an ad from Gander Mountain today. They have the Beretta 9000 SF .40 for $350. I have a few questions as I am considering it for my first handgun. 

1. What can anyone tell me about it? I would love to hear both good & bad! 

2. Is that a decent price? 

3. Would you buy it? 

I appreciate any input. I am planning on buying within the next few weeks after I finish a little more research & make a few visits to shops.


----------



## Borderline Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

*9000fs*

$350 is a good price, but you might regret it. My shooting partner bought one and has had nothing but trouble. Wouldn't feed reliably or eject. Changed springs, changed magazines, sent it back to Ackokeek (or howEVER they spell it), where it was declared "meets spec." Then to a gunsmith. Still a POS. It'll be for sale, soon, cheap. Dumping it for a Colt Gummint Model.

My grade: don't buy.

BTW, this is 180-degrees out of synch with my experience with the Model 92. Butter-smooth, reliable as an anvil, accurate (enough), cool to watch. I've owned a total of 6. Have two left. Charming Children stole 'em when they growed up and moved out.

Borderline Bob
Say not so much "I know," as "I wonder."


----------



## Hokkmike (Oct 22, 2007)

I too, am interested in this pistol. By the way, Gander Mt. told me that the sale ENDS on 11/21. The reviews I have read elsewhere are 3 stars out of five. Not too encouraging. If anyone else has info on this pistol it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hokkmike (Oct 22, 2007)

twodogs and borderline bob, not withstanding the advice, I went ahead and purchased one of these. The price was too godd to pass up. I have read mixed reviews with some very positive comments also included. Let's hope it works out. BTW, purchasing a handgun at Gander Mt. entitles the buyer to an additional year of free warranty with Gander Mountian AFTER the Beretta warranty. I figured with this (hoping I have no problems to begin with) that I should get all the bugs worked out within two years. I really like the design and feel of the gun. I will start with FMJ only - then venture into JHP's. 

I guess this post is inc ase you fellows check back...doesn't seem to be too popular!


----------



## NCTexan (Sep 2, 2007)

With the warranties backing up what I've read previously, you made a good decision.


----------



## Hokkmike (Oct 22, 2007)

In my first range report, though I didn't fire many rounds my early conclusions are:

1. The gun worked well mechanically. For a new pistol it was comfortable in the trigger, grip, etc.

2. Both magazines fed well. One is a little stiff.

3. The recoil of this little .40 pistol was fun, not painful.

4. I didn't take time to really gauge accuracy.

5. So far, I LIKE IT!

PS. It is very easy to field strip and clean! It has an unusual double spring. But the SIG has a fuzzy one.

Well, if it works - It works!


----------



## jpserra (Dec 21, 2006)

I've had mine in 9mm for a couple of years. New in the box for $263 and I really like the size. However, few holsters out there for them and they are compact. 

I tried the .40, but found it rocked too heavily in my hand (big hands), so I went with the 9mm. 

IMHO the .40 is harsh in this frame. 

Still, its a nice piece and if you find a paddle (like a fobus) or a Glock version of some of the nicer ITPs, it suits a wide variety of purposes.

JP


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have had two and really liked them. I sold the first on a whim and regretted it. Bought another and my brother kept giving me that Puss in Boots look until I sold it to him. If I ever get the chance again I will buy another. It feels strange in my hand but I always shot it well.

For you guys that do have one Don Hume still makes a full line of holster for it ranging from duty grade to IWB.

Here is the link.

http://www.donhume.com/Products/ProductsList.cfm?action=SearchByWeapon&WeaponID=23


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Had a lot of problems with my 9000. A lot of low and left shooting with many jams. I thought it was me so I tried various finger on trigger positions...Finally handed it to a range instructor who shot a 3 inch group, that was 3 inches low and 4 inches left of the 10 ring. He suggested sending it in to have the sights checked/adjusted but I wound up selling it for $275 and taking a loss of about $100. Lesson learned. Beretta stopped doing it right after the 92/96 series.


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

held one and man is the grip fat, i like more slender guns i guess.
does the SF stand for "Super Fat"?  otherwise i typically love berettas.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

I bought one 5 years ago and it was my first gun. Loved it. Never jammed or failed on me. Sold it to a friend a year later and bought and traded/sold alot of various pistols but always missed the 9000s. Other pistols didn't feel the same. I was at the gun store last week and spied one NIB for $349 so I scooped it up and love it. I don't mind the fat grip at all. Makes the recoil (its a 40) feel good. The friend I sold the first one to has never had a problem with his and he's put thousands of rounds through it.


----------

